# Juicer Tool.



## giggler (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a bunch of Lemons to Juice..

Does this tool work?

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes.  Takes a lot of hard squeezing.


----------



## GLC (Jan 6, 2012)

I have one of those. It works pretty well. It's not so hard that most people will have trouble, but there are enough comments that it's too hard, that I have to assume it's a problem for people with little hand strength. It does not deal well with anything too large to fit into the bowl, like an orange. Tends to shoot juice out the sides. 

This also works well, but you have to chase the seeds:






I reach for the olive wood juicer when I just need the juice of one lemon.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 6, 2012)

I have the olive wood juicer I use for a single fruit.
I also have one similar to this for larger quantities of juice.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 6, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I have the olive wood juicer I use for a single fruit.
> I also have one similar to this for larger quantities of juice.



Nifty. Mine is very old. It's porcelain and doesn't have the strainer and catcher bowl.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 6, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Nifty. Mine is very old. It's porcelain and doesn't have the strainer and catcher bowl.



It was a cheap and low-tech solution but it works great!  I use it for lemons and limes and it wrings all the juice out of them.


----------



## JoshuaNY (Jan 6, 2012)

giggler said:


> I have a bunch of Lemons to Juice..
> 
> Does this tool work?
> 
> Eric, Austin Tx.



Yeah I think it works week. Still takes some pressure but since its got a lever it is much easier then by hand


----------



## jusnikki (Jan 6, 2012)

I have one. It's not that it's hard at all...your hand just gets tired of pressing the handles together...After about four lemons your hand really gets a workout.


----------



## Siegal (Jan 6, 2012)

I have that tool and use it all the time when I have a few lemons to squeeze but they can't be giant lemons or they don't fit. Otherwise works great. But if I am squeezing like a lot of lemons or limes I whip out electric reamer thingey for oranges and use it for lemons. Its hard to clean so I don't use the electric one unless I have to.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 6, 2012)

I have all of those. None of them work as good as this:






$22.00 at Amazon.com


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 6, 2012)

The press works. I prefer the juicer that Andy posted.

I'd use the juicer for lemons and oranges. I'd use the press for limes.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 6, 2012)

giggler said:
			
		

> I have a bunch of Lemons to Juice..
> 
> Does this tool work?
> 
> Eric, Austin Tx.



I love mine.  You put the lemon halves in upside down and backwards, contrary to what it looks like you should do.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 6, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I love mine.  You put the lemon halves in upside down and backwards, contrary to what it looks like you should do.


I learned that too. The holes are on the "wrong" side. You have to place the half lemon or lime in the anti-intuitive position and then it works really better..


----------



## Addie (Jan 7, 2012)

Clever marketing. Yellow one for lemons, green for limes and an orange one for (you gessed it) oranges. Each one is a different size. I have an old green depression glass one that your grandmother used. But I also have the one pictured with the bowl below the reamer. It catches the seeds and lets the juice through to the bowl. And if I am in a hurry, I just use a fork and my tongs for squeezing.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 7, 2012)

I have, always had, strong hands but can't use the hand-squeeze juicers anymore because arthritis has claimed both my hands.  Instead I use this juicer.  It squeezes the bejeepers out of lemons, oranges, whatever...and I don't have to strain to use it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 7, 2012)

Katie H said:
			
		

> I have, always had, strong hands but can't use the hand-squeeze juicers anymore because arthritis has claimed both my hands.  Instead I use this juicer.  It squeezes the bejeepers out of lemons, oranges, whatever...and I don't have to strain to use it.



It's so cute! Looks like ET!

Where did you find it, Katie?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 7, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> It's so cute! Looks like ET!
> 
> Where did you find it, Katie?




I bought it at a local warehouse close-out store and only paid $3.99 for it.  Best few bucks I've ever spent.  I would imagine if you did a search for "manual juicer" on Amazon, something like it would show up.


----------



## Addie (Jan 7, 2012)

Katie H said:


> I have, always had, strong hands but can't use the hand-squeeze juicers anymore because arthritis has claimed both my hands. Instead I use this juicer. It squeezes the bejeepers out of lemons, oranges, whatever...and I don't have to strain to use it.


 
I remember them from my childhood. Was going to buy one, then I saw the tong trick. So I do that most of the time.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 7, 2012)

Katie H said:


> I have, always had, strong hands but can't use the hand-squeeze juicers anymore because arthritis has claimed both my hands.  Instead I use this juicer.  It squeezes the bejeepers out of lemons, oranges, whatever...and I don't have to strain to use it.



I had one of those. I bought it as a replica at an "antique" store. They were all the rage here in Montreal in the early 90's. My ex got it.


----------



## Addie (Jan 7, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I had one of those. I bought it as a replica at an "antique" store. They were all the rage here in Montreal in the early 90's. My ex got it.


 
Looked at Amazon. The least expensive one was $45.00. The most expensive one was $5,000.00. That is not a misprint. It is for restaurant use. You load up the oranges in a tube and it just whizzes them free of their juice.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 7, 2012)

Addie said:


> Looked at Amazon. The least expensive one was $45.00. The most expensive one was $5,000.00. That is not a misprint. It is for restaurant use. You load up the oranges in a tube and it just whizzes them free of their juice.



Holy Christmas, Batman!  Guess I got a really good deal getting mine at $3.99.  I've gotten more than my money's worth out of it, too.


----------



## Addie (Jan 7, 2012)

Katie H said:


> Holy Christmas, Batman! Guess I got a really good deal getting mine at $3.99. I've gotten more than my money's worth out of it, too.


 
Care to sell it for $4.00? I would even pay the sales tax if it is applicable.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 7, 2012)

Katie H said:
			
		

> Holy Christmas, Batman!  Guess I got a really good deal getting mine at $3.99.  I've gotten more than my money's worth out of it, too.



I'll give ya $4.50, plus S&H!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 7, 2012)

Addie said:


> Care to sell it for $4.00? I would even pay the sales tax if it is applicable.



Not a chance.  This little treasure is going to be in my kitchen for a long, long time.  I love it.  I bought it many years ago never thinking that it would become so important to me now.  Man, oh man, arthritis in one's hands is just too inconvenient.  To say nothing of painful.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow!  The stakes got higher as I was posting my reply to Addie.


----------



## Addie (Jan 7, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I'll give ya $4.50, plus S&H!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 7, 2012)

GLC said:


> I have one of those. It works pretty well. It's not so hard that most people will have trouble, but there are enough comments that it's too hard, that I have to assume it's a problem for people with little hand strength. It does not deal well with anything too large to fit into the bowl, like an orange. Tends to shoot juice out the sides.
> 
> This also works well, but you have to chase the seeds:
> 
> ...


I have 1 of these in wood and 1 in plastic.


Andy M. said:


> I have the olive wood juicer I use for a single fruit.
> I also have one similar to this for larger quantities of juice.


I have one of these in metal.
When I needed to squeeze ... I usaually grabbed a fork. LOL

Till my mom passed and I got hers. You can squeeze limes, lemons and grapefruit in it. Just squeeze and pour. Comes apart into 4 pieces to clean. I put a whole large lemon in it so you could get some idea of the size. I have never seen them in any stores anywhere. Mom had from before I was born so I don't know how old it is. I'm not sure what it is made out of.


----------



## Claire (Jan 7, 2012)

giggler said:


> I have a bunch of Lemons to Juice..
> 
> Does this tool work?
> 
> Eric, Austin Tx.



I've tried almost all of the others, and this is my favorite, but I can see why it wouldn't work with those who have small, weak, or arthritic hands.  I have what I call the reamer, that one GLC put, and it's fine for limes and seedless, as said.  But easier is the one in this post.  You halve or quarter (you can really buy them in three sizes, lime, lemon, orange, but I just have the lemon size and quarter oranges, and limes work just fine).  The real trick is one I saw on some TV show, and that is that, contra-intuitive, you put the cut side down, thus turning the fruit inside-out when you squeeze.  I feel it gets the most juice out, and you don't have to strain the seeds.


----------



## GLC (Jan 7, 2012)

Today, I bought an OXO juicer, because I got wind of an America's Test Kitchen recommendation, and I wanted something to cleanly just produce a small glass of juice in the morning. 






I must say, it definitely strips the guts and juice out of an orange half and cleans up very quickly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2012)

I really like OXO products.


----------



## Addie (Jan 7, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I really like OXO products.


 
So do I. But they seem to have lost their way with some of their products. The original concept for their kitchen tools came about when one of the original owners watched his grandmother struggle with the old fashion all metal potato peeler. Her hands were arthritic and painful. So he designed a peeler that would be soft and easier to hold. He started to look at other kitchen tools and redesigned them. The OXO was the hugs and kisses for his grandmother. Now their tools are big, made of cheap materials and some are way too big for elderly hands to hold comfortably. Not all the handles are made of soft rubber like they were at the beginning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a lot of the original products.  I have a paring knife that the handle is soft and just right.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 7, 2012)

Addie said:


> Now their tools are big, made of cheap materials and some are way too big for elderly hands to hold comfortably. Not all the handles are made of soft rubber like they were at the beginning.


I like OXO and I'd recommend several of their products... But... the above is valid.

I now have an OXO corkscrew that I've had for only less than a year, it's difficult to use and it's only a matter of time before it breaks all over the place. I bought it on their reputation and upon my past experience with their products, and I'm vastly disappointed.

I'd buy a backup right now if I didn't already have backups including the common single wing cork puller traditionally used in restaurants.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 7, 2012)

Addie said:


> So do I. But they seem to have lost their way with some of their products. The original concept for their kitchen tools came about when one of the original owners watched his grandmother struggle with the old fashion all metal potato peeler. Her hands were arthritic and painful. So he designed a peeler that would be soft and easier to hold. He started to look at other kitchen tools and redesigned them. The OXO was the hugs and kisses for his grandmother. *Now their tools are big*, made of cheap materials and some are way too big for elderly hands to hold comfortably. Not all the handles are made of soft rubber like they were at the beginning.



I'm not familiar with the original OXO products.  I have large hands and they are now, sadly, the home to arthritis.  I specifically steer clear of the OXO goods.  They are too large, even for my hands.


----------



## Addie (Jan 7, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a lot of the original products. I have a paring knife that the handle is soft and just right.


 
Hang on to it. Most of their handles are now being made with hard cheap plastic. I will gladly pay a few extra dollars for their original products. You know, I may just write them a letter of dissatifaction with their new products.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 7, 2012)

It's funny how OXO came round from being the solution for the problem to becoming the cause of the problem. I'm outraged at how cheaply made my OXO corkscrew is, and how difficult to use. My other OXO products are not like this, and the corkscrew is my most recently purchased OXO product. Until purchasing it I would have uniformly recommended their products.

Maybe success went to their heads and they decided to take out the quality and put in the profit.


----------



## Addie (Jan 7, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> It's funny how OXO came round from being the solution for the problem to becoming the cause of the problem. I'm outraged at how cheaply made my OXO corkscrew is, and how difficult to use. My other OXO products are not like this, and the corkscrew is my most recently purchased OXO product. Until purchasing it I would have uniformly recommended their products.
> 
> Maybe success went to their heads and they decided to take out the quality and put in the profit.


 
The only way you are going to be able to replace any of the old design products is at yard sales. Being elderly, I was their biggest fan and they were always the first company I looked to for a new tool that I might need. Not any more.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 7, 2012)

Being me I'll just buy a different brand next time.

In the mean time my best lime squeezer came from Mexico (cast aluminum construction), and of juicing lemons and oranges I favor my traditional dish type (glass) juicer that I got at a yard sale for about $1 or $1.50.

Who knows? Maybe OXO reads our forum.


----------



## Addie (Jan 7, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Being me I'll just buy a different brand next time.
> 
> In the mean time my best lime squeezer came from Mexico (cast aluminum construction), and of juicing lemons and oranges I favor my traditional dish type (glass) juicer that I got at a yard sale for about $1 or $1.50.
> 
> Who knows? Maybe OXO reads our forum.


 
There is another food site called Chowhound. They have a forum and I came across the one about Oxo by accident. The original entry was "Is there any bad product that Oxo makes?" At first it was all praises and the subject is more than a year old. Little by little the remarks are showing dissatifaction with Oxo products as the entries become newer. The only good thing they are saying now is that their customer service is good.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm familiar with their site (Chowhound). I don't buy the OXO good customer service line. I'd rather have a strong new product development and manufacturing line. In the former you have to fix manufacturing mistakes and make things right for customers. In the latter you make things right in the first place and customers are happy and don't need to complain or have things fixed.

The best product is one you'd never need to contact customer service in the first place.


----------



## GLC (Jan 7, 2012)

Addie said:


> So do I. But they (OXO) seem to have lost their way with some of their products.



I get a feeling now that they try for products that work well and are a bit different in some way from the usual version of the same tool. If you start doing that, then you have people bringing you a lot of prospective ideas and noticing prototypes at trade shows mainly because they are different. Some that reach production are very good because they are different. With some, being different just makes them odd. But still, I always start out with a high expectation that I'll end up with their product.


----------



## Souzy sous (Jan 8, 2012)

There is a small plastic "spigot" included in the 5# bag of lemons I buy at HEB grocery. You cut off the tip of the lemon, stick it in and squeeze some. Works pretty well. We use the flip-type hand squeezer at my work. I have to squeeze ALOT of citrus sometimes and it works really efficiently. Though I do think it takes a toll on the hand muscles. Mine have built up over the years, so it doesn't bother me as much. And, as a side mote, OXO has completely dropped the ball on all their products. I used some of their stuff exclusively until they became overly ergonomic and cheaply made. Yet, somehow it costs more...now I just hit the restaurant supply store and buy generic brand.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 8, 2012)

GLC said:


> Today, I bought an OXO juicer, because I got wind of an America's Test Kitchen recommendation, and I wanted something to cleanly just produce a small glass of juice in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love OXO stuff also. Does that have a strainer to catch the seeds?


----------



## GLC (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes. The metal part you can see part of in the photo is the catch. It can miss one or two very small, immature seeds, but that seems to be the choice, between clogging frequently and not catching absolutely everything. That metal piece connect the large reamer (oranges) and the small reamer (lemons). You turn that whole piece over to change. One thing that seems to be true about this one is that you shouldn't press too hard. The key is in that open structure of the reamer, and if you push too hard, you strip too much pulp intact through the open space, rather than getting all the juice out. With a light touch, I end up with a dry, stripped out half.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't always buy OXO but have had very good experience with what I have bought and used.

The big soft handles are good to use.  Maybe the problem is that as our hands get older and weaker or more painful from arthritis and other maladies, they need something different.

Maybe OXO should create a product line for older, smaller, weaker hands.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 8, 2012)

I dislike the OXO corkscrew because it's always difficult to get the cork out, more difficult than my previous corkscrew. IMO the OXO should have a heavier duty screw. It doesn't look like it'll last for the long run.


----------

